# The Big Three stalled



## TheBlob (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys,,, Im stuck Bench Press, Deadlift, Squat have all stalled... Can someone give me a hand busting through this sticking point.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 5, 2014)

This is what contrast is for, chains, bands and boards.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

What is your training like and have you been gaining weight? Where are they at now?


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 5, 2014)

My training is chest with some bicep work on monday. Legs tuesday. Wed off. Thursday shoulders with some tri. Friday back. I have gained 18lbs in 2 1/2 months.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 5, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> This is what contrast is for, chains, bands and boards.



I undersyand the concept behind chains and boards and bands. Never used them though.. How would a person go about beginning to incorporate them effectively?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

What do you do for each lift? Sets, reps, intensities, etc?


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 5, 2014)

Monday.. Bench Press 145×6, 185×6, 205×5, 225×5, 275×3 (work at 275 for 3 or 4 sets) move on to incline rep ranges 6-12 3 sets. Flyes 10-15... Bicep curls pyramid up to 115 for 4 sets. Preachers 3 sets 8-12. Its the same format with squats on leg day, and dlifts on back day.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 5, 2014)

Try a few of these:

Squat:  
Front squat (replace back squat with these for 3 weeks--one dynamic week, one Max week, one rep week)
Box squat--Sit on a below parallel box for two seconds.  (Same instruction as with the front squat)

Bench:
Cambered bar presses (just set a new gym PR with these...cant say enough about them)  
JM presses (add as an accessory press after your main press)

DL:
Deficit DL (greatest DL exercise possible)
Pull with differing stances. I.e. Sumo more if you pull conventionally and vice versa.  This is kind of a no-brainer.  
Snatch grip DL--this will help you get tighter and take the slack out of your DL.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok great.. Ill give this a try.. appreciate ya... Cyber kiss


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 5, 2014)

How recently have you had a deload week? IME, when I plateau, I take a deload and then usually bust through the following week.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 5, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> How recently have you had a deload week? IME, when I plateau, I take a deload and then usually bust through the following week.




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this right here^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2014)

2.5lb plates are your friend.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> 2.5lb plates are your friend.



I have all the way down to 0.25lb plates lol. Microplates really come in handy


----------



## snake (Mar 5, 2014)

Blob,

Go fishing! It may be time for a weeks lay off.

If that's not it and you are not at the point of diminishing returns try this; 4 sets of full squats then 3 sets of 1/4 squats- 4 sets of deadlifts and 3 sets of rack pulls- 4 sets of flat bench and 3 sets of rack presses. Drop the bi tri and shoulder work for 4 weeks. Another thing, and this won't make you popular in the gym; 10 min. between sets. I'm sure this isn't the recommendation you are looking for but 4 weeks is all I ask.

Don't rule out the fishing idea!


----------

